# A.C. 110 problem



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

My impeller dont want to keep spinning, it dont want to stay in place...but I notice the stem on the motor is missing, you think I should replace the impeller or replace the motor,, I think I need to replace the motor because the stem that was in it missing, , tell me what u guys think what is the problem


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

If the impeller axle is missing in an AC110 you will have to replace the motor. I would replace the impeller as well.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

partsrep said:


> If the impeller axle is missing in an AC110 you will have to replace the motor. I would replace the impeller as well.


Ok thanks, just replace both...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You may not have to replace the motor, just the impeller shaft and impeller. However, if the old impeller shaft is broke off in the motor and you can't remove the broken piece, you are better off getting a new motor. Check that the new motor comes with an impeller, sometimes it is sold separately.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok thanks I will check it out, I have 2 more ac 110 up and running, Im going to look at the parts


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I would replace both, unless the impleller and it's magnet are un-damaged from rattling around without an 'axle' to sit on. Usually when that happens impellers chip and scrape up especially the magnet part. Then when you use them in a new motor they make more noise because they don't ride evenly.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

pablo111 said:


> I would replace both, unless the impleller and it's magnet are un-damaged from rattling around without an 'axle' to sit on. Usually when that happens impellers chip and scrape up especially the magnet part. Then when you use them in a new motor they make more noise because they don't ride evenly.


ok I see what you saying, to get things over with it, I just going to replace both of the parts


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Don't replace the motor just because of the missing shaft. They can be bought for a few dollars. They have been known to fall out during cleaning. They just press in.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

BillD said:


> Don't replace the motor just because of the missing shaft. They can be bought for a few dollars. They have been known to fall out during cleaning. They just press in.


Ok yeah I think mines fell out and I didn't realize it...well can I get the part from..


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

jimmie said:


> BillD said:
> 
> 
> > Don't replace the motor just because of the missing shaft. They can be bought for a few dollars. They have been known to fall out during cleaning. They just press in.
> ...


take a bright flash light and make sure the inside of the motor isnt all scratched up before you decide to keep it. Contact hagen directly via their website about getting a replacement shaft.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Okay


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The AC110 impeller shaft part number is A-16551 and the impeller assembly part number is A-638. You don't have to buy them from the mfg. as these parts are also available at your LFS and online.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

One thing to look for when cleaning the impeller and shaft is the presence of metal fillings on the inside or outside of the impeller. Sand, especially stuff like playsand contains iron fillings. You can check your sand by running a magnet through it. A magnetic screwdriver will do. I recently did this with some brick sand I was using for some corys. Brick sand is a very fine washed sand. The screwdriver picked up lots of filings with one quick swipe. The filings are difficult to see and are held tightly to the impeller by the magnet. If there is some inside, it will wear the shaft or the inside of the impeller. On the outside it can score the housing. You will often hear that people still get grinding after cleaning the pump assembly to get the sand out; this is why.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

BillD said:


> One thing to look for when cleaning the impeller and shaft is the presence of metal fillings on the inside or outside of the impeller. Sand, especially stuff like playsand contains iron fillings. You can check your sand by running a magnet through it. A magnetic screwdriver will do. I recently did this with some brick sand I was using for some corys. Brick sand is a very fine washed sand. The screwdriver picked up lots of filings with one quick swipe. The filings are difficult to see and are held tightly to the impeller by the magnet. If there is some inside, it will wear the shaft or the inside of the impeller. On the outside it can score the housing. You will often hear that people still get grinding after cleaning the pump assembly to get the sand out; this is why.


Im going to keep that in mind,,, I have playsand in my 150gl


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

pablo111 said:


> take a bright flash light and make sure the inside of the motor isnt all scratched up before you decide to keep it. Contact hagen directly via their website about getting a replacement shaft.


I agree. The impeller magnet may have worn the inside of the motor. It may work even if it is worn but it may be noisy, or maybe not.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

I just searched the Hagen website and searched for any website to find a replacement impeller shaft for an AC110. I couldn't find one. That is why I replaced my motor assembly when my impeller shaft wore out. I couldn't find one then and I still can't find one. Can somebody that says the shaft is replaceable please tell us where they can be found? They are readily available for AC20-70 but not for the 110 from what I have searched.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

i can get them locally from Big Al's. Other stores carry them. Did you try here? http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Replacem ... tID=307189


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I just typed in the search engine 'Aquaclear 16551' and got multiple hits for the impeller shaft. It is also used in the AC powerheads so it doesn't always show up specifically for the AC110.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok thanks, because I need it,,, about to set up another tank


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

Deeda said:


> I just typed in the search engine 'Aquaclear 16551' and got multiple hits for the impeller shaft. It is also used in the AC powerheads so it doesn't always show up specifically for the AC110.


Thank you! That's good info :thumb:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

I just found replacement parts on thatfishplace....I order just the motor unit and the impeller assembly


----------

